# How generous and accommodating would you be?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Picture the scene:

You've had your sparkling new MH for just a few days.

It still has that "new carpet" and "new car interior" smell about it.

It's cost you a lot more than you can really afford.

You are now stuck in a motorway traffic jam - stuck on a stretch of road in a cutting with just steep grassy banks either side. You've been there 45 minutes and it looks like you'll be there even longer. The temperature is around zero.

Suddenly, there's a knock on your door and a very agitated elderly gentleman says "I'm so sorry to disturb you and I hope you can help - my poor wife in the car behind you is absolutely busting for a pee and we wondered if we could use your toilet?"

Would you be accommodating,?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

in the UK and for women probably yes but men/children could pee on the grass but I'm sure even I would bend that rule depending on circumstances

ps and it would be shoes off even in my 9 year old van


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I am sure this or something similar has happened to many of us, so a true answer rather than 'what would you do'. Last year on the way home from NW Scotland, the A9 was closed from the early hours until about 1630. We knew about this and deliberately took our time but eventually landed in the cafe car park at Dalwhinnie. No problem, park up get the kettle on and watch the TV. I was sitting outside talking to people and a guy pulled up in a car, went in to the cafe, came out and asked if his wife could use the toilet in the MH. I said, there is a toilet in the cafe and his amazing answer was 'oh they want 30 pence'. Needless to say he was told to go away and the people around me commented on his cheek and tightness.

In a real emergency maybe, however.

dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Absolutely yes. We were once stuck on the M1 for about 5 hours due to a major fire at a service station petrol forecourt near Northampton. People were knocking on coaches and the odd Motorhome and using their loos and I couldn't see anyone being refused.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

We did this last week on the A30 near Bodmin while queuing after a multicar accident. A lady got out of her car looking frantic, ran behind a hedge, back out again and started scrabbling around in her car boot desperately. Val got out and asked her if she needed a loo...I wouldn't have had the nerve.
She was very grateful.......and gave us a nice wave as we overtook her further on.
Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Under those emergency situations, yes.

But almost every year we took our large American rigs to Le Mans early and before the 'Honey Wagons' were installed.
You always got the Kit Car ladies come over and engage you in admiring conversation. You knew what was coming and sure enough after the preliminaries were over "Can I use your loo".?

I always answered Yes but it will cost you a fiver. Immediate recoil and look of sheer amazement. "Thats a bit steep came the reply".
Have you any idea how much it's cost to bring ones personal bathroom to this event? Not counting the £50k. for the camper, the cost of ferry, fuel, tolls, parking, consumables must be close on £1000 for the week. How much would you be willing to contribute for the use of this very expensive loo.?

I always offered to keep the bacon and beer in our fridge to the tenters beside us.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think most of us would help out a Lady in distress, but as said, males can point it in the hedges, and most do if they get stuck.

Peter


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes (shoes off - but we never go in our loo with our shoes on)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mark993 said:


> Yes (shoes off - but we never go in our loo with our shoes on)


Is it really that bad? :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

yes


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

my initial inclination was to say yes - but then on reflection:-

1. the lady is old so is she able to climb aboard?
2. the lady might be overweight! (will my step be damaged / can she get thro the door)
3. the lady might have an infirmity - (wouldn't want to catch anything)
4. if she injured herself while in the process would you be liable
etc etc

so I'm not sure what I would do - I'd certainly offer her the use of an empty bottle.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes of course. I would put the fire on and make them stay for a bacon sandwich and a cup of tea.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You let one in and then you will have a queue outside wanting to do the same thing. I would say the toilet is full but I'm not very friendly.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure - depends on the person asking.

With persons trying to get access to houses with the excuse they are selling homemade items or paintings I am becoming vary of strangers. Always locking my house even when I am home. Did not use to do that.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What if they want a dump 8O

What if they fill your cassette and then you or wifey wants to go  :?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Got to be carefull though - what if the old lady suddenly felt ill? Storey in paper recently where a young lady saw an accident take place immediately in front of her and she was able to stop in time so as not to sustain any damage. She asked a lady, whose car was damaged, if she wanted to sit in her car - the lady accepted and walked over to the other car and sat down. The emergency services arrived and, just in case the older lady had a neck injury, decided to cut the roof off the car! Car was a write off.
DavidL


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What would happen if the lady in question was doing her ablutions and the traffic started to move freely. Do you wait until she's finished creating traffic chaos or drive away? What did the original poster do?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd use my finely tuned judgement of character to make a decision, if the good lady passes muster I will graciously allow her entrance - but make it clear that solid deposits are forbidden. Then ala Barry D tea will be served.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure, would decide at the time, many factors to take into consideration.

cabby


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

This happened to us a couple of years ago on the M25,when a well spoken woman asked if her daughter could use the loo .Thinking it was a number one we said yes and directed her to the loo .The outcome was she had done a no2 and not opened the flap ,the smell was unbearable .
As i am the only driver,my wife had to sort it out :roll: :roll:   

Would i do it again,probably not.I would just say there was no water in the system.

Les


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd ask myself - what if it was my elderly mum? simple answer really

but I'd probably have a different view if it was someone a lot younger


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> .......................................... What did the original poster do?


I've not been faced with that situation so far but did witness it once on a section of M4. The desperate couple asked at another MH and were welcomed aboard.

I think most of us would try to be accommodating and accept that in doing so, would be taking on the task of cassette emptying, whatever the contents.

But.... I hadn't thought of all the possible complications raised here. I can also imagine the poor lady, now able to smile again, exiting the MH to be greeted by a queue of others looking for the same welcome



It would make a good TV sketch.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> I'd ask myself - what if it was my elderly mum?


But Sprinta you're only 14, how can you have an elderly mum? :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > I'd ask myself - what if it was my elderly mum?
> ...


She had him late in life :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Happen once when we were stuck in a queue for about 5 hours other side of Milan, a woman asked if she could use the loo, wife said yes.

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Of course the French would never have this Dilema. Its not just the blokes that have no quarms about having a pee just about anywhere. We have seen quite a few women at it as well.

Mind you its only a couple of hundred years ago that they used to dump on the floor of the Palace of Versailles.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. We walk with a group of 15 to 20 French mainly female about 7 to 8km. every week. One or two regularly pop into a field en route. 
There used to be a 90 year old lady but she had to have two other ladies accompany her into the field for 'support' on either side.

I think the French have a very different attitude and requirements to basic functions than the UK and USA.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As I carry a folding shovel, I would kindly dig a hole for the lady, offer her loo paper and then fill the hole in afterwards.

I am too soft hearted really.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

So it's acceptable to reject a man because he can point it into the bushes.

This is very true, I am therefore going to canvas my MP to make it a legal requirement for all female drivers to carry a "shewee" in their cars, similar to the requirement to carry a breathalysers in France. (Now no longer required)

In the events like this they too can point it into the bushes

www.shewee.com


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What's up with a gravy boat like in the good old days of theaaatre :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We would always try to help. Most people are nice.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

stewartwebr said:


> So it's acceptable to reject a man because he can point it into the bushes.
> 
> This is very true, I am therefore going to canvas my MP to make it a legal requirement for all female drivers to carry a "shewee" in their cars, similar to the requirement to carry a breathalysers in France. (Now no longer required)
> 
> ...


And I am going to campaign for the same right as a pregnant woman. She is allowed to ask a Policeman to borrow his helmet to pee in.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Without doubt and no question about it..definitley Yes

I have used customers toilets whilst working in their homes for the last 40 odd years, and have never been denied, even when the door was off its hinges because of renovations they said, of course use it.

The request of a desperate woman asking to use toilet facilities to someone unknown is reason enough to allow it to go ahead regardless.

Norrie


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I always offered to keep the bacon and beer in our fridge to the tenters beside us.
> 
> Ray.


I have and will always allow people to put their beer in my fridge


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not sure I could hit that Stewart

think I would prefer the bushes, having walked the mountains and fells for most of my life have had to make use of the great outdoors

Now need higher foliage as The knees are not as good

Won't be long Ray till I need the two ladies on Either side :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No!

My motorhome, my loo, my decision.

Waiting for the annual IBM fireworks display on Portsdown Hill a young lady (?) asked. Quick decision was required, she was with a large party of giggling girls. So. sorry the loo's not working.
I wasn't going to become the loo of the year to loads of people who can't plan an hour's outing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

I would Probabally say Yes because I can't think of any real reason why I would refuse

It's just a toilet

But I would explain how to open it first 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I think I would offer sympathy and lend of the fire bucket...but it is not going to happen is it as we rarely if ever go on motorways :lol:

But for those who fear the situation arising maybe buy a pack of these to keep in the van to distribute to the afflicted.

The Brown corporation <<<


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do unto others as you would have them do to you.

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It would have to be exceptional circumstances for me to say yes.
No compassion :wink:
Circumstances reversed, we would never dream of asking!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Grath said:


> Circumstances reversed, we would never dream of asking!


Neither would I. Would look for a suitable bush to hide behind. But then I'm in my fourties. Don't know when I'm getting older.


----------



## 2years2go (Mar 20, 2011)

In a word- no. How could you be sure it was only a no 1. We had a strict no no 2 policy in our van. However I would offer her this:
www.go-girl.com

I carry one for cycling. I remember being caught short on the bike in the netherlands in very early spring. Poplars offer very little privacy


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Bacon & Egg*

Similar thing happened to us on the M1, Standstill and everyone out of their vehicles we had a stack of Bacon so two pans on and a quick menu,bacon,egg,sandwich,coffee, no problem and we made a nice £200 profit in about and hour and half,nice one.

Did we let them use the toilet, No. 

Make them have it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Bacon & Egg*



Littlebt said:


> Similar thing happened to us on the M1, Standstill and everyone out of their vehicles we had a stack of Bacon so two pans on and a quick menu,bacon,egg,sandwich,coffee, no problem and we made a nice £200 profit in about and hour and half,nice one.
> 
> Did we let them use the toilet, No.
> 
> Make them have it.


 I hope you declared it to Mr Tax Man :wink: :wink:


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

Yes


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

If some poor soul was in difficulty then most definately yes.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

When I drove buses, the toilet was roughly wherever my wheel was.
So its a big Yes! for me. they can use my wheel whenever they wish, as long as they clean it up afterwards.

Alan


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

When I am travelling by car I carry a Shewee. It is brilliant I can spend a penny stood up, just like the fellas. It is advisable to have a practise in the shower before going into the great outdoors, and buy a khaki coloured one, not bright pink unless you want everyone to know what you are doing.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

This thread I think is more about generosity of spirit than motorhoming  

Dick


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

In reply to OP, yes.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

not seen this thread
But YES


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

leseduts said:


> When I am travelling by car I carry a Shewee. It is advisable to have a practise in the shower.... buy a khaki coloured one, not bright pink unless you want everyone to know what you are doing.


There are a couple of questions I would have asked, but I am a bit busy just now 

Alan


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You can make a fortune from them (shewees) in places like Glastonbury Alan. The queue for a standing up **** is always shorter. You and me may have nature to help us in this :wink:. A lot don't 

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Goodness we are puritanical forbidding pisss. Are these cleanup packages bought as a set or has nuke or accomplish sat down and chosen each word?  

Dick


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi tony
I asked this vey question about 12 months ago. The replies were just as varied
Most people would help in the circumstances you state I think and if it was say a serious incident say like being stucjk in snow for several hours I woould happily make tea, soup and get the heating on but others may not.each to their own concience I suppose.
Phill


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

drcotts said:


> Hi tony
> I asked this vey question about 12 months ago. The replies were just as varied
> Most people would help in the circumstances you state I think and if it was say a serious incident say like being stucjk in snow for several hours I woould happily make tea, soup and get the heating on but others may not.each to their own concience I suppose.
> Phill


Some whould say that such questions as these define the political watershed. The left one way, and right the other 

Meself I think we should stay on that watershed

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*no*

Almost Absolute No (two weeks notice).

I would have done, years back. But now, no. Had to many scams and people trying things on (trying to steal or attempted robbery).

If we were not there, what would they do?. What do bears do?.

Friend of ours had Dheli Belly (In India). She had to keep stopping the tuck tuck to take a tom tit at the side of the road.

Im pretty Hardened.

Tell them you only use the toilet area as a wardrobe.

However, if we were stuck on the M11 in snow overnight, offer hot or cold drinks. If someone was pouring with blood or some woman about to give birth. You could bleed all over the carpets for all I care. I would be more than happy to help. Plus Mrs TM is trained in these things.

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: no*



teemyob said:


> However, if we were stuck on the M11 in snow overnight, offer hot or cold drinks. If someone was pouring with blood or some woman about to give birth. You could bleed all over the carpets for all I care. I would be more than happy to help. Plus Mrs TM is trained in these things.
> 
> TM


Can we take that as a maybe TM. 

Dick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Hi

I have never been asked "can we use the loo" but over the years I have had the following.

1) Parked in layby, having a cuppa, car pulls up, hazards on, comes for cold water for radiator

2) Traffic jams - kettle on and we have done a few drinks for others near by. We were stood for hours in Switzerland and never turned a wheel.

Russell


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I would offer the toilet.

As someone who has suffered from a medical condition where at times you desperately need to go, no words can describe the feeling of sheer panic when you need to, and cant find anywhere.

I always work on the theory that if I help others, then hopefully I will get the same in return.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

having spent a great deal of my life mopping up sick, faeces, urine and other bodily discharges from near strangers

Some of whom inadvertently did most of it all over me

No I would not have a problem in offering the use of my toilet

And would be profoundly grateful to know It can be simple emptied

aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

So seven pages and it is basically a 'yes' for someone wanting a tiddle as long as they are a lady.

Good Oh.

Now then - if some six foot rugby player sidles up complaining of a growling belly from a night on the beer and curry - are we going to let him in for a quick squat?  :lol:


----------

